

Searching For One-Sided Tradeoffs - gwern
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/03/01/searching-for-one-sided-tradeoffs/

======
mulligan
I think many hn readers would relate to the SAT example via the hiring
process. You can get amazing engineers, even if you can't pay them as much as
Google, by offering them a chance to work on more interesting projects or in
program languages they find more interesting.

~~~
gwern
The Python paradox!

